# Homestyle Turkey Meatloaf/Mashed Potatoes/Green Beans



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2004)

Homestyle Turkey Meatloaf
From Eating For Life by Bill Phillips (Body For Life Program)

1 1/2 lbs. lean ground turkey
1 medium onion, chopped
4 egg whites
1 cup salsa (I like chipotle flavor in this - love the "smoke")
3/4 cup old-fashioned oats, uncooked
1 pkgs. Knorr Vegetable Soup Mix
1/4 tsp. ground black pepper
1/2 cup ketchup
6 portions red potatoes
2 lbs. green beans
3/4 cup skim milk
2 TBS Butter Buds®

Preheat oven to 350°F

In a large mixing bowl combine ground turkey, onion, egg whites, salsa, oats, soup mix and black pepper.  Press mixture into 9 x 5 loaf pan and spread ketchup over top.  Bake in a preheated oven until meatloaf is no longer pink in the center and juice is clear - about 60 minutes.

Approximately 25 minutes after putting the meatloaf in the oven cut potatoes into 1" chunks.  Place in a large saucepan and cover with cold water and bring to a boil over high heat.  Reduce heat to medium and simmer until tender, about 20 minutes.

Cut stems off green beans and place in a large saucepan with 1" of water in the bottom.  Heat to boiling over high heat; reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 6 - 8 minutes or until crisp-tender and drain.

Remove meatloaf from oven and let sit for 5 minutes before slicing.

Drain potatoes, mash with 3/4 cup skim milk and add Butter Buds®.  Mash vigorously until potatoes are light and fluffy.  (salt and pepper)

Makes 6 portions - may be frozen after cooked if necessary for up to 2 months.


----------

